

Looming Disruptions to the Software Industry - babyshake
http://www.jasonkolb.com/weblog/2009/10/looming-disruptions-to-the-software-industry.html

======
peoplerock
I'm no one to assess Jason's gifts of prophecy, so he may be right on target
as to what now "looms" as potential disruptor:

> Applications will be much less visible.

> Service applications will grow like wildfire.

> Applications will be seen more as components, or capabilities, than distinct
> and unique units of software.

> True object-oriented applications will become a reality.

> The conversation container will become the new AppStore.

I hope some HN vets will share their nominees, since I tend to bet on real
disruptions coming from what's _off the radar_ completely, rather than what's
"looming."

~~~
pmichaud
The part I don't quite get here is how these "capabilities" will be able to
integrate their data for things like reporting? Even if they are all "on the
cloud," the data has to be related somehow or it can't really work.

The obvious workaround is to have black boxes that the parent app will pull
from, then manipulate the data from there. That's only workable with smallish
data sets. So what's the right answer?

